# The Healing Power Of Music



## mattsims (May 3, 2012)

Not exactly Classical Music,

But this is an interesting video about nostalgic singer Patricia Hammond,
her experiences touring Nursing homes,
and some of the miracles that happen when she sings the songs the people in the homes
remember from their youth.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Egads and Drat it! I repli-duped again.

Full comment, stet, below.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's another informative, and moving, vid article on this effect.

The greatest phrase I recognized and thought 'Bravo!"
"... he was _animated_ by the music."





And you'll want to know of this interesting and enjoyable book, by Dr. Sachs, who appears in the above video: 
Oliver Sachs: Musicophilia: Tales of Music and the Brain

I repeat it again: 
I think it was extraordinarily canny of the Ancient Greeks to assign Apollo the attributes of both music and healing.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Great links. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This is cool! 

My wife and I and whatever friends who can come visit a local rest home regularly and sing hymns and have church with them. I play my saxophone, and they love hearing it. It's wonderful to see them come to life as the hour progresses and we bring them back to a special place for them. The staff also like it when we come, because the residents are so involved with us, they get a break to get caught up on their nonresident work. 

I have a friend who plays his harpsichord at a hospital, and people regularly tell him how he helps them. 

Music is a tremendous gift, and it's a great thing to be able to share it in such a meaningful way.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

i would agree as the phsycological boost and distraction from negative things give a great phsyical well being.


----------



## Newman (May 3, 2012)

I have a friend that plays in a band. He is approaching his 70's himself, yet he gets such enjoyment from playing nursing homes occasionally. He says it makes him feel good to bring smiles to their faces.


----------

